# Textfelder übersichtlich anordnen



## OnDemand (7. Mrz 2015)

Moin!

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich die Textfelder noch übersichtlicher anordnen kann?

Hab es jetzt mit Primefaces layout und layoutUnit gemacht, aber finde dass nicht besonders hübsch anzusehen.

BTW Die Bezeichnung der Textfelder bitte ignorieren


----------



## strußi (8. Mrz 2015)

GridBagLayout?  wenn du die Components in einem passenden Array ablegst, kannst du sie mittels einer schleife hinzufügen.


----------

